# Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch"



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt! 
Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch"​*






Wir berichteten ja sowohl über die Pläne der EU zum Dorschmanagement, wie auch, was Politik und Verbände da unternehmen und ob und wie die da agieren.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249

Die SPD-Europaabgeordnete Rodust, eine Förderin der Berufsfischerei, hatte bereits 2 Runde Tische zum Thema "Runder Tisch der Ostseefischerei" abgehalten (laut Protokoll, nämlich nicht Runder Tisch Dorsch(schutz) oder Runder Tisch Anglerschutz!!)

Die Initiative um die EGOH, die vor allem gegen die Angelverbotszonen in den FFH-Gebieten aktiv war, wollte als mit Hauptbetroffene (angeblich sind Angelkutter für die Hälfte der anglerischen Dorschfänge verantwortlich) auch zum runden Tisch und wurden damals schon nicht reingelassen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim heutigen Gespräch mit Frau Rodust (Europaabgeordnete SPD) zum Thema Baglimit wurde die Initiative um EGOH, Touristiker, Kutterkapitäne etc. ausgeladen bzw. weg geschickt......
> 
> Sie will wohl lieber nur mit Frau Dr. sprechen vom DAFV, da die ja auch schon beim Thema Angelverbote FFH eingeknickt ist...



Nun steht der 3. Runde Tisch an, die Hauptbetroffenen aus Angeltouristik und Angelkuttern wurden wieder ausgesperrt.

Dies veranlasste den folgenden "Offenen Brief" der Betroffenen:



> *Offener Brief an die Europaabgeordnete und Mitglied des EU-Fischereiausschusses Frau Ulrike Rodust und an den Bundesminister für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft Herrn Christian Schmidt*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Rodust,
> Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Schmidt,
> ...



*Aktualisierung 23.09. 13 Uhr 20*

Antwort gerade von Frau Rodust an alle Adressaten des Offenen Briefes, also auch an die Anglerboard Redaktion.

Merke:
Tritt Politiker auf die Zehen, dann kommen die auch in Gang ;-))



			
				Ulrike Rodust schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Lüdtke,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Dass Sie die Form eines offenen Briefes gewählt haben, um sie mir zukommen zu lassen, irritiert mich. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, in direkten Kontakt zu mir oder zu meinem Büro zu treten, um mir mitzuteilen, dass sich ihr Verband von den am Runden Tisch beteiligten übergeordneten Verbänden nicht vertreten fühlt?
> ...



Interessant dabei und auch zur Wahrheit gehörend und zum einordnen des Schreibens von Frau Rodust aktuell hier:
Beim ersten Treffen wurden nach meiner Kenntnis die anwesenden, und um Einlass bittenden Vertreter der Angelkutter und vom Tourismus, Meyer, Lüdtke und Deutsch von Frau Rodust wieder weg geschickt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim heutigen Gespräch mit Frau Rodust (Europaabgeordnete SPD) zum Thema Baglimit wurde die Initiative um EGOH, Touristiker, Kutterkapitäne etc. ausgeladen bzw. weg geschickt......
> 
> Sie will wohl lieber nur mit Frau Dr. sprechen vom DAFV, da die ja auch schon beim Thema Angelverbote FFH eingeknickt ist...



*Aktualisierung 29-09- 20016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich wie bekannt, keine Schmerzen kenne, hab ich stumpf nachgefragt, meine Mail ging an den gleichen Verteiler, den auch Frau Rodust für ihre Antwort gewählt hatte:



Hier nun die Antwort, die in meinen Augen klar zeigt, dass die Dame keinerlei Ahnung von Angeln, Angeltourismus und Gewerbe hat, sondern nur ihre Berufsfischer mit den abnickenden Verbänden (DAFV und Konsorten) schützen will...



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herrn Meyer hier als Privatperson wie einen Nebenerwerbsfischer zu beschreiben, statt als Vertreter einer Organisation der Hauptbertoffenen, die sich um Angeltouristik und Gewerbe kümmert , noch dazu die Organisation, bei der die Angler wie Branche direkt betroffen, ist im Gegensatz zu den Naturschutzverbänden DAFV und Konsorten, ist eine schlichte Unverschämtheit und zeigt, warum Politiker oft einen Ruf von reiner Klientelpolitik (hier: Für Berufsfischer) haben.

Dass hier (Angel)Fischereiverbände einschreiten und das erklären, kann man getrost ins Reich der Fantasie verweisen. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Der Ton hätte ruhig etwas schärfer sein dürfen.

Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass man lieber mit dem DAFV spricht, da dieser ohne Probleme zu jedem Bückling bereit ist.

Und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Frau Dr. es in den vorherigen Gesprächen hat durchblicken lassen, dass sie als Ansprechpartnerin doch quasi "alle" Interessen vertritt.
Reine Mutmaßung natürlich.
Dafür spricht aber, dass sie die Zusammenarbeit nachgewiesenerweise bisher kolportiert hat und dass es eigentlich im Interesse eines Verhandlers sein müsste, seine Position durch weitere Interessensvertreter am Tisch zu stärken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Es ist aber gut zu sehen, dass es zumindest in Schleswig Holstein neben den anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbänden, getarnt als organisierte Angelfischerei, DAFV und
LSFV-SH, nun auch noch Organisationen wie Kutterkapitäne und (Angel)Tourismus gibt, die sich für ALLE Angler und wirklich und real GEGEN Verbote und Einschränkungen ohne Sinn und Verstand einsetzen. 
Und nicht wie DAFV und Konsorten schon im Vorfeld Einschränkungen mehr oder weniger akzeptieren, weil man ja Schützer wäre, obwohl das Daten und Absicht von Behörden, Ministerien und Instituten gar nicht hergeben (siehe auch Dorschresolution: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519 ):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte.
> 
> *Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
> Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.
> ...






*Hörensagen:*
Frau Rodust will angeblich doch nun 2 - 3 Vertreter zulassen zu Sitzung, Kutterkäptn`s und Tourismus, noch unbestätigt.
Aber der Offene Brief zeigt scheinbar bereits Wirkung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

*Aktualisierung 23.09. 13 Uhr 20*

Antwort gerade von Frau Rodust an alle Adressaten des Offenen Briefes, also auch an die Anglerboard Redaktion.

Merke:
Tritt Politiker auf die Zehen, dann kommen die auch in Gang ;-))



			
				Ulrike Rodust schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Lüdtke,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Dass Sie die Form eines offenen Briefes gewählt haben, um sie mir zukommen zu lassen, irritiert mich. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, in direkten Kontakt zu mir oder zu meinem Büro zu treten, um mir mitzuteilen, dass sich ihr Verband von den am Runden Tisch beteiligten übergeordneten Verbänden nicht vertreten fühlt?
> ...



Interessant dabei und auch zur Wahrheit gehörend und zum einordnen des Schreibens von Frau Rodust aktuell hier:
Beim ersten Treffen wurden nach meiner Kenntnis die anwesenden, und um Einlass bittenden Vertreter der Angelkutter und vom Tourismus, Meyer, Lüdtke und Deutsch von Frau Rodust wieder weg geschickt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim heutigen Gespräch mit Frau Rodust (Europaabgeordnete SPD) zum Thema Baglimit wurde die Initiative um EGOH, Touristiker, Kutterkapitäne etc. ausgeladen bzw. weg geschickt......
> 
> Sie will wohl lieber nur mit Frau Dr. sprechen vom DAFV, da die ja auch schon beim Thema Angelverbote FFH eingeknickt ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Interessant auch, dass sich Frau Rodust nur an Herrn Lüdtke wendet, nicht auch an den ebenfalls unterzeichnenden Jens Meyer...

Entweder kann oder will sie also nicht richtig lesen, oder es ist ein bewusster Affront gegenüber Jens Meyer und der EGOH..


----------



## Franky (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Auha - schnelle Reaktion. Scheinbar haben die beiden mit der offenen Variante zusätzlich einen Nerv getroffen... Aber ich finde auch, dass der Ton sehr moderat gehalten ist und eine Nummer mehr an Schärfe für diese Geschichte hätte vertragen können und dürfen.
Jens Meyer auszuklammern ist in m. E. - egal ob Absicht oder nicht - eine ganz große Frechheit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



Franky schrieb:


> Auha - schnelle Reaktion. Scheinbar haben die beiden mit der offenen Variante zusätzlich einen Nerv getroffen... Aber ich finde auch, dass der Ton sehr moderat gehalten ist und eine Nummer mehr an Schärfe für diese Geschichte hätte vertragen können und dürfen.
> Jens Meyer auszuklammern ist in m. E. - egal ob Absicht oder nicht - eine ganz große Frechheit!


Da ich wie bekannt, keine Schmerzen kenne, hab ich stumpf nachgefragt, meine Mail ging an den gleichen Verteiler, den auch Frau Rodust für ihre Antwort gewählt hatte:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Rodust,
> 
> zu Ihrer Antwort haben wir Nachfragen:
> 1.:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

_"Im Vorfeld dieses Treffens waren Vertreter Ihres Verbandes mit Herrn Dr.  Breckling zusammengekommen, der als Geschäftsführer des Deutschen  Fischereiverbandes bei diesem Treffen auch Ihre Position vorgestellt  hat."
_
Schön, dass Breckling wenigstens in der lage war über den Tellerrand zu gucken und die Interessen aller Betroffenen darzustellen.

Im Gegenteil zu Frau Dr., die einfach behauptet im Interesse aller organisierten Angler zu sprechen, wonbei dies in keiner Form abgestimmt ist!


----------



## Stichling63 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich wie bekannt, keine Schmerzen kenne, hab ich stumpf nachgefragt, meine Mail ging an den gleichen Verteiler, den auch Frau Rodust für ihre Antwort gewählt hatte:



Da bin ich mal gespannt !


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Frau Rodust ist meines Wissens ne Duzfreundin von der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan...

Vielleicht krieg ich dann doch keine Antwort? 
;-)))))

Vielleicht ist Frau Rodust aber als Politikerin auch professioneller als  der DAFV bei Anfragen von Medien und Presse (siehe zum Verhalten DAFV bei Presseanfragen auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266)

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Franky (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Du solltest doch inzwischen Wissen, dass von Politikern m. E. in der Regel keine Antwort auf die gestellten Fragen zu bekommen ist, auch wenn sie zurückschreiben... Selbst im Mündlichen ist das ähnlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Und?
Auch das ist erhellend und wird dann durch uns dokumentiert....

Und auch DPA, die ganze weitere Presse, Politiker und Verbände, welche im Verteiler von EGOH waren und welche auch die Antwort von Rodust erhielten, haben das ja bekommen und können dann eine Nichtantwort auch entsprechend beurteilen - ich werd natürlich nach dem 30. nachhaken, wenn nix kommen sollte ..
Aber ich warte nun mal ganz geduldig...

Und natürlich gibt es auch Politiker, die antworten, man denke an Gregor Gysi, Jan Korte, Gero Hocker etc. - und sogar welche, die uns aktiv helfen, wie Herr Gädechens von der CDU in SH:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547


----------



## Franky (23. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Keine Regel ohne Ausnahmen!


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Hallo Thomas Finkenbein,
hir wird erst mal um die aussperrung der Angler diskutiert, soweit o.k.
Und alle Ehren, dass du dich dafür einsetzt, das nicht nur die Angler oder die Angler alleine schuld sind.

Jedoch habe ich noch nicht einen Lösungsansatz gelesen, zum eigentlichen Thema:" Schützen und Aufbau der Dorschbestände".

Bin gespannt auf deinen Ansatz als Diskusionsgrundlage!

Das ist ein prima Weg um die Interessen der breiten Anglerschaft zu sammeln und entspechend deren Meinung zu vertreten.
Also mach den Anstoß.

Das schlimmste was für den Dorsch nach deiner Offerte rauskommt, ist, das bis zum letzten Fisch gefischt wird, von beiden Seiten. 


mfg
NM


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Hier ist nicht der Dorschschutz das Thema, sondern die Aussperrung Betroffenener..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Das ist hier das Thema, was Deine Äußerungen wg. Dorschschutz damit zu tun haben oder was Du sagen willst, versteht ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wenns hier um die Aussperrung Betroffener durch eine Politikerin geht, den offenen Brief der Betroffenen die Antwort und meine Nachfrage (hat alles rein GAR NIX MIT Dorschschutz etc. zu tun) .. :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> *Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!
> Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch"​*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Dass Frau Rodust hier nur Willi Lüdtke von den Angelkuttern, nicht aber Jens Meyer von der Angeltouristik allgemein einlädt in ihrer Antwort, zeigt einmal mehr mit der (billigsten) Ausrede (Kreis nicht zu groß), dass sie schlicht nicht zu viel Leute da haben will, die sich konkret für Angler einsetzen.

Sondern lieber weiterhin mit den willfährigen Naturschutzverbänden DAFV und LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm die Angler ausbooten will und auch Lüdtke nur "zwangsweise" (OFFENER Brief) einlädt...

Auch der AV Niedersachsen als richtiger Anglerverband ist ja auch nicht eingeladen - nur die Abnickerschützer vom DAFV und Konsorten..

Wer da als Angler nicht misstrauisch wird, hats wirklich nicht besser verdient..


----------



## raubangler (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Warum ist es eigentlich so relevant, was die Hauswirtschafterin Rodust zu diesem Thema zu sagen hat?

Beschränkungen nur für deutsche Angler werden in Deutschland beschlossen und nicht in Brüssel.

Aber auf den Teppich kann man die Dame vielleicht via SPD holen.
Der offene Brief sollte somit eher Richtung SPD-Parteizentrale gehen.
Die letzten 3 SPD-Wähler könnten schließlich Angler sein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



raubangler schrieb:


> Warum ist es eigentlich so relevant, was die Hauswirtschafterin Rodust zu diesem Thema zu sagen hat?
> 
> Beschränkungen nur für deutsche Angler werden in Deutschland beschlossen und nicht in Brüssel.



Weil das Dorschmanagement ein Thema der EU und nicht der BRD ist (auch da sagen schon einige, dass Freizeitfischerei eigentlich von den Mitgliedsstaaten geregelt werden müsste, aber nachdem die Regulierung von Anglern beim Wolfsbarsch zugelassen wurde, ist diese Katze schon aufm Baum und es ist zu spät über diese vergossene Milch zu jammern (auch schon ein Versäumnis von Politik und Verbänden in der BRD, das zugelassen zu haben))?

Weil sie EU-Abgeordnete der SPD ist und sich für die SPD des Themas in Brüssel bemächtigt hat?

Weil das eine rein politische Entscheidung auf Grundlage vollkommen unzureichender Daten ist und man daher auch an die Politik ran muss (nur weil die vom TI keine Jungfische bei ihrer Erprobung gefunden haben, heissts nicht, dass es die nicht gäbe - nur nicht da, wo die beprobt haben, können durchaus tiefer sitzen als bisher gewohnt, Fehmarn, Als, Langeland  etc. melden gerade bei den ersten Brandungsangler z. B. mit kälter werdendem Wasser immer wieder Fänge untermaßiger Dorsche - dürfte es ja eigentlich nicht geben im Moment laut Wissenschaft...)??

Es geht auch nicht um Beschränkungen "nur" für deutsche Angler, wie beim Wolfsbarsch für ganz Europa (einzige Chance, dass sich die Länder nicht einigen, Kommission will Baglimit, Schonzeit und Schonmaß durchdrücken, auch wenn die wissen, dass der Verzicht deutscher Angler (weil berechenbar, Zahlen für Dänemark, Schweden etc. gibts nicht) der Quote der (überwiegend dänischen, Quotenverteilung,) Fischer (deutsche Fischer wollen ja gar keine Einschränkung der Angler (bis jetzt)) zufallen wird..

Es ist ein rein politischer Verteilungskampf, bei dem DAFV und LSFV-SH mit ihrem freiwilligen und unnötigen Vorpreschen (einbringen von Schonmaßerhöhung und Schonzeit VOR Eliminierung Baglimit) nicht begriffen haben, dass man zuerst das Baglimit hätte bekämpfen müssen, bevor man überhaupt über andere Maßnahmen redet. 

*So freut sich die EU nun, ZUSÄTZLICH zum Baglimit auch noch Schonzeit und Schonmaß einführen zu können, um die da entstehenden bzw. berechneten Minderfänge deutscher Angler dann den Berufsfischern zuweisen zu können (siehe Aussagen Zimmermann, TI sowie erste Einlassung Habeck, Minister SH)..*

Und daher ist es wichtig, dass nicht nur die Anglerverräter vom DAFV und LSFV-SH als als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschutzverbände da vertreten sind, sondern auch Kutterkapitäne (über Lüdtke), Angeltouristik und Gewerbe (Händler etc., wäre Jens Meyer, wurde immer noch nicht eingeladen, s.o.) die im Gegensatz zu den Naturschutzverbänden ein wirkliches und reales Interesse daran haben, dass Anglern und dem Angeln nicht ständig weitere neue Restriktionen auferlegt werden, sondern dass möglichst vielen Menschen das Angeln ermöglicht bleibt und zukünftig noch besser wird..

Das ist der Grund, warum man sich (leider) auch mit solchen Politikern wie Rodust auseinandersetzen muss und warum es von ihr so schofel war, Kutter, Touristik, Gewerbe und richtige Angler auszuschliessen und nur organisierte Angelfischer zuzulassen, die schon im Vorfeld über DAFV und LSFV-SH ihre Hilfe für (vor allem dänische) Berufsfischer  statt für die sie bezahlenden Angelfischer oder gar richtige Angler deutlich machten....

Nicht unkompliziert, ich weiss, aber so isses nun mal..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Es soll jetzt dann um 10 Uhr 30 losgehen, wie lange das dauert, weiss ich nicht..

Könnte aber sein, dass wieder jemand abgewiesen wird, der "nicht erwünscht" ist, das sollte ich dann relativ schnell mitbekommen..

Ansonsten halt Infos, sobald sie nach Beendigung bei mir eintrudeln heute Abend oder morgen im Laufe des Tages..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Jens Meyer wurde wieder weggeschickt, demnächst dazu mehr....


----------



## Ørret (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Die schicken den Touristikmenschen ernsthaft wieder nach Hause!!!! Na da bin ich mal auf das mediale Echo gespannt....das läst sich der doch nicht so einfach gefallen....#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung.

Habe das aber von Anwesenden (nicht Teilnehmern) gehört, dass Jens Meyer wieder weggeschickt wurde von Frau Rodust persönlich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Ist wirklich unglaublich.....

Laut meiner aktuellsten Infos sperrte Frau Rodust Jens Meyer als Sprecher des Angeltourismus und Gewerbes aus, weil an ihrer Veranstaltung "keine NGO´s (Nichtregierungsorganisationen) teilnehmen sollen" - Sie wolle die Runde bewusst klein halten um ein Ergebnis zu erzielen. 
Daher könne Herr Meyer nicht teilnehmen!

Und damit hat die SPD in Lübeck Angeltourismus und Gewerbe - neben den Kutterkäptns ja die wirtschaftlich Hauptbetroffenen - einfach ausgesperrt..

Die gute Dame von der SPD sperrt aber nicht nur so wichtige Gruppen wie Tourismus und Wirtschaft von vor Ort aus -  sie hat auch scheinbar ja keine Ahnung was, was NGOs sind (GOTT SEI DANK!!! sind ja die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV und seine anwesenden Vasallenverbandsvertreter (LSFV-SH etc.) ja z. B. auch NGOs und eben KEINE Regierungs- oder Behördenvertreter!!!) !! 

Es ist in meinen Augen schicht erbärmlich....

Ich hoffe nur, dass BMUB und BMEL, bzw. die deutsche Regierung, in Europa da nicht die Politik der SPD-Vertreterin Rodust fahren, sondern mehr Rücksicht auf Vertreter des Angeltourismus/gewerbe nehmen und FÜR statt gegen deutsche Angler kämpfen!!

Und nicht für dänische Berufsfischer (*denen ja laut Zimmermann (TI) und Habeck (Minister Grüne) der von deutschen Anglern gesparte Anteil an Minderfängen für eine Quotenerhöhung maßgeblich zukommen soll*).....!!!!


----------



## vierkant (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Das ist ja ein dickes Ding. Bewusst klein gehalten passt doch ... Man will die Angler bewusst klein halten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

So siehts wohl leider aus...


----------



## steve71 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Hallo Thomas, 

vielen Dank für Deine stets aktuelle Berichterstattung in dieser Sache.

Die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit diesem Politikum zeigt einfach nur, daß es um rein (fischerei)wirtschaftliche Interessen geht. 

Schlimm und traurig!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Da ja die EGOH die Interessen der Angler vertritt, würde mich interessieren, wie der DAFV und der LSFV SH das aufgenommen haben und ob sie versucht haben, Herrn Meyer zuzulassen! Je mehr "pro Angler" an diesem Tisch, desto besser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



steve71 schrieb:


> Die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit diesem Politikum zeigt einfach nur, daß es um rein (fischerei)wirtschaftliche Interessen geht.



Es wäre GUT, wenns um die richtigen wirtschaftlichen Interessen ginge, die von Kutterkäptns und Angeltouristik...

Denn die wollen und brauchen ja Angler UND Dorsche..

Die unterstützen ja Angler und das Angeln, während der DAFV und der LSFV-SH FREIWILLIG Maßnahmen zum Minderfang deutscher Angler zustimmten, obwohl sie wissen, dass das überwiegend der dänischen Berufsfischerei zugeschlagen werden wird (Zimmerman TI, etc.)..

Und Frau Rodust war schon IMMER eine Freundin der Berufsfischerei (als EU-Politiker leider nicht der deutschen, denn die deutschen Fischer wollen bis dato KEINE Beteiligung der Angler) und sie ist wohl auch eine Duzfreundin der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV; Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..

Die Organisierte Angelfischerei (DAFV, LSFV-SH etc.) sind die Totengräber  des Angeln mit ihrem sinnlosen Vorpreschen, nicht die mit wirtschaftlichen Interessen, die wollen Angeln und Dorsch erhalten!...


----------



## steve71 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Hi Thomas, 

deshalb schrieb ich fischereiwirtschaftliche Interessen. Berufsfischerei mit Netzen.

Über den Weitblick vieler Politiker staune ich sowiso. Mit einem solchen zweifelhaften Vorgehen wird die SPD sicherlich bei der nächsten Wahl viele Wählerstimmen von Betroffenen verlieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

ok, verstanden ;-)


steve71 schrieb:


> Über den Weitblick vieler Politiker staune ich sowiso.


und hier meinst Du den mangelnden? 

Passt - da staun ich auch immer wieder..


----------



## steve71 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Genauso war das gemeint.

Gruß vom Chefzyniker


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Sitzung wohl schon vorbei - inhaltlich angeblich nix (substantiell) Neues, haben sich wohl aber einige etwas "aufgeregt" ;-)))

Sobald ich mehr weiss, wie immer:
Hier ;-))


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Wie versprochen - die Mail an den SPD Bundesvorstand ist raus ;-)

Gut wenn man "familiäre Beziehungen" in die SPD hat.


----------



## Franky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Auha - nicht, dass es da zu einem familieninternen Zerwürfnis kommt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Nö, das die wissen das ich "anders" denke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Erste Infos:
Inhaltlich soll wohl Frau Rodust klar wieder für die Berufsfischerei und Verzicht der Angler für die Fischer ausgesprochen haben (ob der DFV, der das ja bisher gar nicht verlangte für deutsche Angler, seine Meinung nun geändert hat, muss ich noch rauskriegen, Frau Rodust wollte jedenfalls wohl 1000 Tonnen von Anglern für Fischer).

Angeblich soll der DAFV (auch die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP; Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan war wohl selber da und nicht nur der neue GF da) dem zugestimmt haben, dass Angler über Schonzeit und Schonmaß Minderfänge zu erbringen haben, die dann ja zu Gunsten der Fischerei gehen würden....

Ein Vertreter von Minister Backhaus (MeckPomm) lehnte diese Vorschläge ab und blieb bei einem Baglimit von 10 Dorschen (als kleinstes Baglimit..), was sein Chef ja auch öffentlich schon forderte .... 

Es bleibt also dabei, wenn sich das so bestätigt, wie mir gerade aktuell berichtet:
Die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Anglerfeinde der Naturschutzverbände DAFV und Konsorten haben die Angler (wieder einmal) in die Pfanne gehauen.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Die Angler "schonen" mit Schonzeit etc. um Fischern zu helfen...wo bleibt da die Hilfe für die Dorsche?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

Hoffnung, nach wie vor:
Dänen, die bisher nur 20% Kürzung akzeptieren wollen, Schweden würde wohl den Vorschlag Baglimit, Schonzeit und Schonmaß mitgehen zu Lasten der Angler für die Fischer, Deutschland noch nicht entschieden..

Man kann nur hoffen, dass hier das BMEL sich gegen die anglerfeindlichen Sozen durchsetzt, um das Schlimmste für Angler, Angeltourismus und Angelkutter zu verhindern..



gründler schrieb:


> Die Angler "schonen" mit Schonzeit etc. um Fischern zu helfen...wo bleibt da die Hilfe für die Dorsche?


Frach Frau Dr......


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Angeblich (keine gesicherte Info!) war auch ein Fernsehteam vor Ort - Frau Rodust hat sich aufgeregt, weil sie meinte das käme von aufsässigen Anglern ;--)))
Mal aufpassen und sehen, ob das was kommt im Fernsehen..


----------



## Franky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Glückwunsch! Somit sind meine Urlaubstage an der Ostsee beendet! Schade für meckpomm und sh


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

wie gesagt Franky, es gibt ja nicht nur die Damen Rodust und Frau Dr. (Gott sei Dank), sondern auch Freunde der Angler und des Angelns..

Es wird damit zwar schwieriger, aber nicht unmöglich, noch was zu verändern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffnung, nach wie vor:
> Dänen, die bisher nur 20% Kürzung akzeptieren wollen, Schweden würde wohl den Vorschlag Baglimit, Schonzeit und Schonmaß mitgehen zu Lasten der Angler für die Fischer, Deutschland noch nicht entschieden..
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass hier das BMEL sich gegen die anglerfeindlichen Sozen durchsetzt, um das Schlimmste für Angler, Angeltourismus und Angelkutter zu verhindern..


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Frau Dr H.- K. will bestimmt mit diesem Zugeständnis beim Dorschangeln anderweitige bundesweite Angelverbote abwenden.

Die in B.-W. dürfen sich dann Dank des Einsatzes unserer DAFV Präsidentin auf die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes freuen. In Nds. sind die Angelverbote in FFH Gebieten vom Tisch...
in NRW das Setzkeschervebot 

:vik:

Sorry.....die Frau ist nur noch schwer zu ertragen....
verkauft die Angler auf ganzer Linie...


----------



## GandRalf (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

@sharpo:

Egal was du für ein Zeug konsumierst. -Ich will auch was davon!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry.....die Frau ist nur noch schwer zu ertragen....
> verkauft die Angler auf ganzer Linie...



Nicht nur Frau Doktor! 

Das Ziel der Maßnahme soll eine Erholung der Bestände sein, aber wie funktioniert das, wenn die Berufsfischer die Dorsche dann fangen? Verstehe ich nicht, bin aber auch kein Biologe.

Ich werde mal die Beteiligten per Mail fragen...


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

https://www.welt.de/kmpkt/article158343240/So-findest-du-heraus-ob-du-ein-totaler-Idiot-bist.html

:vik: 

Zitat:"Hast du manchmal das Gefühl, alle um dich herum seien Idioten? Dann gibt  es schlechte Nachrichten: Wahrscheinlich bist du selbst der größte. Wir  erklären warum, und was du dagegen machen kannst."

Ja, das Gefühl habe ich öfters.  lol


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Wenn das stimmt, dass die Angler für die Bundesdeutsche Wirtschaft wichtiger sind wie die Berufsfischer, wo bleiben dann eigentlich die Industrieverbände der Angelgerätehersteller und Händler?
An der Küste haben wohl die Touristikverwantwortlichen kapiert dass sie sich für Angler einsetzen müssen. 
Fragt doch einfach mal euren Tacklehändler, was sein Verband oder die Industrie dazu sagt. Und wo sie was sagt.
Auch du Thomas solltest die mal Fragen, die verdienen doch ganz ordentlich an uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Den BVA gibts nicht mehr - hat sich aufgelöst, wir haben berichtet..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Danke, ging ja schnell!


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zum Thema ein Beitrag von SAT 1
> 
> http://www.sat1regional.de/videos/a...h-zur-zukunft-der-ostseefischerei-214994.html
> 
> Angler werden nicht erwähnt. Waren Anglerverbände vor Ort????



Zur Frage:
*Nein, Anglerverbände waren nicht vor Ort!!*

Nur als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschutzverbände wie der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände (hier speziell LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm).......


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Thünen hat bisher unveröffentlichte Modellrechnungen über den Verlauf des Wiederaufbaus bei unterschiedlichen Maßnahmen vorgelegt. 

Sie wollen unbedingt die Angler dabei haben, obwohl Zimmermann  vom TI selber gesagt hatte, dass Minderfänge der deutschen Angler bei den Berufsfischern landen würden..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte.
> 
> *Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
> Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.
> ...




Was sie jetzt wieder ausgekaspert haben, um Angler einseitig zu beschränken und Fischer zu entlasten, weiss ich nicht..

ICES will wohl am 30.09. auf Grundlage der Thünen-Zahlen (die wohl eher auf Glauben denn auf Wissen beruhen) dazu was veröffentlichen..

Interessanterweise stellt der Staat ja 4 Mio. für Abwrackprämien für Berufsfischkutter zur Verfügung.

*Obwohl der Sektor Angeltourismus wirtschaftlich viel bedeutender ist, viel mehr Menschen ganz oder zum Teil da von Anglern leben, erhalten die bis jetzt NICHT EINEN EURO!!!*

Meines Wissens hat sich das DAFV oder der LSFV-SH auch nicht drum gekümmert, Meyer für die Touristik wurde ja nicht reingelassen, Rodust interessieren ja eh nur Berufsfischer..

Alles in allem also weiterhin reine Anglerverarsche von Politik, Thünen und Verbänden.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

*Aktualisierung 29-09- 20016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich wie bekannt, keine Schmerzen kenne, hab ich stumpf nachgefragt, meine Mail ging an den gleichen Verteiler, den auch Frau Rodust für ihre Antwort gewählt hatte:



Hier nun die Antwort, die in meinen Augen klar zeigt, dass die Dame keinerlei Ahnung von Angeln, Angeltourismus und Gewerbe hat, sondern nur ihre Berufsfischer mit den abnickenden Verbänden (DAFV und Konsorten) schützen will...



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herrn Meyer hier als Privatperson wie einen Nebenerwerbsfischer zu beschreiben, statt als Vertreter einer Organisation der Hauptbertoffenen, die sich um Angeltouristik und Gewerbe kümmert , noch dazu die Organisation, bei der die Angler wie Branche direkt betroffen, ist im Gegensatz zu den Naturschutzverbänden DAFV und Konsorten, ist eine schlichte Unverschämtheit und zeigt, warum Politiker oft einen Ruf von reiner Klientelpolitik (hier: Für Berufsfischer) haben.

Dass hier (Angel)Fischereiverbände einschreiten und ihr das mal erklären, kann man getrost ins Reich der Fantasie verweisen. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Nachfragen tue ich nicht nochmal, nur weils die Politiker und Verbandler nicht begreifen..

Aber noch mal ein Statement abgegeben:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Zunder-Hülsmann,
> 
> dass Frau Rodust Herrn Meyer hier erneut nicht als Verantwortlichen einer Organisation der Hauptbetroffenen sieht,  sondern ihn mit Privatpersonen wie (Nebenerwerbs)Fischern gleichzustellt, zeigt mir, dass Frau Rodust in keinster Weise bereit ist, die Zusammenhänge von Angeln, Angeltourismus/Gewerbe als Hauptbetroffene des europäischen Dorschmanagaments (was die rein wirtschaftliche Bedeutung angeht) anzuerkennen, sondern das sie in meinen Augen real reine Klientelpolitik für die Berufsfischerei macht.
> 
> ...


----------

